# Transport from Plymouth, MI to Philly, PA



## dootsmom (Oct 8, 2006)

Brownie has been adopted by a family inPhiladelphia, PA. He is about 3 1/2 years old and waspurchased from a Michigan breeer. He's very well behaved inthe house. He's very sweet and gentle. His previousfamily used to have him sit in their laps, all the time. Heis so good.

Transportation arrangements have, so far, been unsuccessful.

Can a "chain" be made to move this little guy to his new home?

Contact: [email protected] if you can assist in any way.

Thank you,
Charlotte


----------



## Haley (Oct 8, 2006)

so is the rabbit going from a breeder to abuyer? or is it from the shelter? (I noticed dominque moroz-midwestrabbit is the contact)..

I'll send you a pm for more info...


----------



## JimD (Oct 9, 2006)

HI Charlotte!!!!:wave:

I'd like to help out, but I'm not on the route.

I hope we can find some members to make this work!!

`jim


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Just to update everyone:

I spoke with Dominique at Midwest Rabbit R&amp;R (which,oddly enough is the shelter where I volunteer). Anyway, she is puttingme in touch with someone at Bunderground Railraod, who is helping tocoordinate the transfer. 

I'll keep you guys posted and let you know where and when they need drivers.

Thanks!


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Jim!!!!!
How have you been? God, I miss you "guys"!! All is well here,
35 buns in residence that are "eating me out of house &amp; home"
(walls, floors, etc.!!!). I hope we get to meet again, soon. Say
"Hello" to the "Missus" for me.
(((((Hugs))))) for all,
Charlotte


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, it looks as though Brownie will begintraveling to his new home, next week. Traveltimes/arrangements are still in the works, but he is going home soon.
Thanks everyone!!
Charlotte


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2006)

thats great!

I never did hear from the person coordinating it, so she mustve found drivers and everything.

Im so happy for little Brownie! Apparently,she's going to aloving family and will be a companion for a recently widowed bunny...


----------



## jam224 (Oct 12, 2006)

**UPDATE**

Dominique has successfully set up the transport, but has one final request:

The person who is driving from here (Plymouth, MI)to Canton,OH, would really appreciate having someone meet him part way, so hedoesn't have an 8 hour drive. *Is there anyone here fromOhio who will be able to do this?* His drive would looksomething like the attached photo.

If you are willing to help, please comment here and email Dominique, thanks!!


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

I sent a message to the only person we have inOH on our transport team...I think they are a little out of the waythough. Im checking through our members right now. I'll see what I canfind.

Oh, and when is this taking place?

EDIT: I sent a pm to all our OH members...


----------



## jam224 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh, and when is this taking place?


I don't know, but I just emailed Dominique to ask. I will post when I get a reply.


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

Okay,

Its happening this Sunday.

Apparently, the guy who signed up to drive to Canton didnt reallyrealize that it would be 8 hours there and back (which is a lot)! 

I sent out a pm to all the members, SugarGlider (Robin) lives in the area and she can probably help out.

Dominique is sending me the schedule info so we know when and where she would need to meet up with the other drivers.

Heres hoping this works!


----------



## jam224 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Its happening this Sunday.


Thanks!

(x-posted to LL)


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

I spoke with Norah who is coordinating the transport. Apparently, they still need help or it will have to be called off.

They need drivers in between Somerset, PA to Newville, PA and Newville,PA to Harrisburg, PA. If anyone can help, please pm me!

Thanks

Haley

Schedule (times are still tentative):

Michigan to Canton, Ohio- filled by Greg (AND ROBIN)
Canton to Beaver Falls, PA - 82 miles filled Lori Bernhardt
Beaver Falls, PA to Monroeville, PA - 52 miles filled by Barb Glynn
Monroeville, PA to Somerset, PA miles- 58 miles filled by Mary Cvetan 
Somerset, PA to Newville, PA - 106 miles STILL NEEDED
Newville, PA to Harrisburg, PA - 37 miles STILL NEEDED
Harrisburg, PA to Philadelphia - filled by new adopter


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh boy! I hope they can get people tohelp. Did someone cancel? I thought they hadeveryone they needed (except the one in Ohio).


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

Im not sure...I think they thought the new family was going to drive further...


----------



## Haley (Oct 12, 2006)

Heres the map of where drivers are still needed:


----------



## jam224 (Oct 12, 2006)

I cross posted this PA request to LL.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Haley, 

I got your PM. This is really bad timing for me.Any othet time and I would love to help since I live really close towhere Rte. 271 is on the Ohio map.

I have been lurking and not posting since I got very sick in July andwas in the hospital. Then I had major surgery in September tofix the problem. Due to the surgery and 2 'unfixed' problemsneeding more surgery, I can't do much driving, lifting, bending,sitting for long periodsor even eating for thatmatter. My husband is doing 90% of the rabbit and animal carefor me.

So sorry I cannot help but perhaps some othermembers will be able to help.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Seniorcats: Im sorry to hear things have been sorough for you lately! Thanks anyway for the response. We actually foundsomeone for the Ohio part!


----------



## jam224 (Oct 13, 2006)

Haley and crew:

Someone in Pennsylvania from Lagomorph Lounge may be able tohelp with the other 2 legs of this trip!  I emailedeveryone involved, so Haley, check your inbox and everyone, keep yourpaws crossed that we can make this work!


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Jennifer, that is great news!

Let me know if it falls through....Ive pm'ed all our PA members askingfor help, so if it falls through maybe one of our members can fill in.

Great work!


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

They still need drivers!

Somerset, PA to Newville, PA - 106 miles STILL NEEDED
Newville, PA to Harrisburg, PA - 37 miles STILL NEEDED

The Somerset, PA to Newville, PA is the most important. PM me if you can help!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2006)

I really hope you can make this work! ray:


----------



## Haley (Oct 14, 2006)

Hurray! :happyday:

I just received an email saying everything is set to go!

A big thank you to Robin (sugarglider) for helping this new bunny findher forever home, Jennifer who cross posted this info onLL,and thanks to all of you who in OH and PA who responded tomy desperate PMs!

Let us know how it goes, Robin! :highfive:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2006)

Woo hoo! Thanks so much for helping this bun, everybody!

:woohoo


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll post when we get back and I'm taking my camera!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is Brownie!! He is on his way to PA now 

The people we met were so very nice and it was fun helping out abit. If all goes well he should be home around 9pmtonight. Things are about an hour behind right now.


----------



## Haley (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww isnt he just a little sweetheart?!

Did he seem okay with the car ride and everything? Such a long journeyfor the little guy. He will be so happy to get to his new home (andmeet his new lady friend!).

Glad everything went okay..Good work Robin (and thanks to your hubby too!)


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 15, 2006)

My hubby did the driving  I just did the volenteering and mapquesting, lol. 

He did seem to be doing ok. I'm sure he'll be VERY happy to get home though. He was very sweet!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2006)

He looks so comfy, nice and snuggled in. I'm so glad he's getting a new home!


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

We have pictures of the journey!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594330872175/


----------



## Pipp (Oct 17, 2006)

A w w w w, this brings a tear to my eye! :tears2: You guys are all awesome! :hug:



sas and the warren :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## BACI (Oct 18, 2006)

Congratulations Haley!!! You did a great jobwith our first official transport since adding the map and "transportteam". Thank you everyone for the help and the pictures were awesome. Iam so glad all the hard work paid off and please anyone else that isinterested in making a difference please click on the link and addyourself to the transport map or pm Haley or Baci.
:bunnydance:baci


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 22, 2006)

The rest of the pictures have been added if anyone is interested 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594330872175/


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw! He looks so happy in his new home. Lucky boy.

Thanks again Robin


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2006)

:woohoo


----------



## Blyre (Nov 13, 2006)

Man, I wished I'd have learned of this sooner so I could have offered assistance.

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks Blyre!

Are you signed up for the transport team? If not, be sure to add yourname to the list (pinned at the top of the rescue section). 

Haley


----------



## Blyre (Nov 13, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> thanks Blyre!
> 
> Are you signed up for the transport team? If not, be sure to add yourname to the list (pinned at the top of the rescue section).
> 
> Haley


I signed up but I put my real name in there instead of the screen name....doh. :banghead

Blyre


----------

